
27 Hours as a Cab-Dodging, Tip-Chasing Food App Deliveryman - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/21/nyregion/doordash-ubereats-food-app-delivery-bike.html
======
nkrisc
Maybe I missed it later in the article, but how can you write this without
mentioning the app? Consumers need to know:

> Even their tips have a way of vanishing: One app subtracts the amount the
> customer tips from the amount it pays the courier — effectively pocketing
> the tip.

EDIT: It's DoorDash. I was a little confused by the description of their
trickery to effectively steal a tip. Basically you're tipping DoorDash, not
the driver.

~~~
chowyuncat
Unbelievable exploitative. Thanks for researching. I came here while reading
the print edition hoping for a clarification.

